# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Redomex

## Agnes574

Ik slik nu sinds een kleine week één x daags voor het slapen gaan een Redomex Diffucapsule 50 mg om de beknelde zenuw te ontspannen en daardoor hopelijk beter te kunnen doorslapen...ik ervaar echter een soort van 'afgevlakt' gevoel nu en daar ben ik helemaal niet blij mee ; kan dit door de Redomex komen??
Er staat niets van in de bijsluiter... :Confused: 
Ik merk wél dat ik langer doorslaap en dus minder wakker word van de pijn, maar het inslapen is nog steeds een ramp!! 

Wie heeft ervaring met Redomex en wil zijn ervaringen delen?

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes,

Ik zocht informatie/ervaringen op voor een lid met een vraag over redomax en kwam erachter dat meer mensen ervaring hebben met redomex, heb ze hier geplaatst http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=12008 (bij de vraag van het lid en missch dat je die verder kan helpen met jou ervaring?)

Liefs Luuss

----------

